# Whats a "spoil" area?



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Was studying a map the other night and some places I was checking out said "spoil area" or "spoil bank". What does this mean and what does it look like so i can identify it out on the bay?
Thanks


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Most of the time when you hear people talking spoils, it's the edge of the channel. you just need to know what markers. Send me cash and I'll give you #'s!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Spoil - areas where dredged sediment and other contents are relocated.

Charles


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Often, you cannot see the spoil areas. They make the water shallower than the surrounding area. I see that a lot in the laguna.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

"Spoils" are the materials removed by dredges during channel construction. Sometimes the spoils are transported far away from the edge of the channel, sometimes they are placed directly adjacent... all depends on the specifications for the job.

Spoil areas as defined on charts and maps are simply the areas where the spoil has been discarded. Sometimes the spoil deposit will stand only a foot or two taller than the surrounding sea floor, other times large islands will be formed of spoil material. Spoil areas frequently make excellent fishing spots as the humps of material and sometimes the oyster and sea grass that flourish on them are good "anchors" for the marine food chain.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

And this good explanation is why EJ has a sucessful magazine and I don't.


[email protected] said:


> "Spoils" are the materials removed by dredges during channel construction. Sometimes the spoils are transported far away from the edge of the channel, sometimes they are placed directly adjacent... all depends on the specifications for the job.
> 
> Spoil areas as defined on charts and maps are simply the areas where the spoil has been discarded. Sometimes the spoil deposit will stand only a foot or two taller than the surrounding sea floor, other times large islands will be formed of spoil material. Spoil areas frequently make excellent fishing spots as the humps of material and sometimes the oyster and sea grass that flourish on them are good "anchors" for the marine food chain.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> "Spoils" are the materials removed by dredges during channel construction. Sometimes the spoils are transported far away from the edge of the channel, sometimes they are placed directly adjacent... all depends on the specifications for the job.
> 
> Spoil areas as defined on charts and maps are simply the areas where the spoil has been discarded. Sometimes the spoil deposit will stand only a foot or two taller than the surrounding sea floor, other times large islands will be formed of spoil material. Spoil areas frequently make excellent fishing spots as the humps of material and sometimes the oyster and sea grass that flourish on them are good "anchors" for the marine food chain.


Good explanation, thanks EJ and everyone else.


----------

